# Tumbling with Ceramic Pellets



## lblackvelvet (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello all,     I have been experimenting with ceramic pellets in my tumbler. I have been in contact with a few members about using these ceramic pellets and had told them I would post my results here. First of all I am new at tumbling but I feel I have tried several different options with several different polishing compounds and I have came to the conclusion that they work very well for '' sick'' bottles as a pre-tumble to remove minor defects and give the bottle a very smooth texture.  The down side is that I have not been able to achieve a finished product with the ceramic pellets without effecting the mold seams and embossing. I tumbled them for about 12 hrs. with 1000 grit silicone carbide to remove defects with great results, that's where I should have stopped and used copper and a less aggressive compound. I did not destroy my bottles, but did not improve a finish product with a finer grit compound either! I am going to get some copper and tumble them with a finer compound that I know will bring back the finish shine.  I will continue to use them as a pre- tumble first and then go to copper. I read that it is not good to use the same copper for cutting as polishing so this will reduce my cost in only having to use copper for the final polish. This bottle is a Lemon Cola bottle that I paid 1.00 for with a lot of damage to the exterior that now just needs final tumbling. I am waiting on copper and will post a picture after the final tumble, here is a picture after 12 hours with ceramic pellets. Thanks  Kevin..


----------



## chosi (Dec 15, 2013)

> I read that it is not good to use the same copper for cutting as polishing That's news to me.  I've been using the same copper for both cutting & polishing for years now, and haven't had any problems.
Although I do rinse off my copper thoroughly after each tumble.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 15, 2013)

How big (or small) are the ceramic pellets?


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Chosi,  I just read that earlier in a post in this forum, I also have read the same thing about rock tumbling. I really don't know this to be a fact as I just started tumbling bottles. I try to use all the information I can and will sort it out when I find it is personal opinions.  What did you think about the finish on the Lemon Cola for the first tumble with the ceramic pellets ? Is this the usual look for a sick bottle with aggressive compound prior to final tumbling ? or is that to much tumbling of a sick bottle in your opinion ?  Thanks,  Kevin...


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Sandchip,   The ceramic pellets are  5/32'' x  5/16''


----------



## T D (Dec 16, 2013)

Simplify, simplify, simplify.  I almost exclusively tumble heavy bottles (crown top sodas) and use the same copper over and over with 1200 and polish.  In fact, I usually use a combination of both every tumble.  I've got only two canisters going (1-  cleaning inside and outside, and 1- cleaning inside) almost all the time.  I work full time and frankly don't have the time or inclination to clean and switch around copper every time I change bottles.  When the bottles look like they are not getting clean, either add a little 1200 or clean your copper.  I tumble 99 percent for my own collection and if I tumble a bottle and stick it on the shelf and after a while want to tumble it some more, I do.

My key is to go maybe a day less and do it slowly.  With 1200 and polish, I have NEVER had an issue with not cleaning a bottle or OVER tumbling.  I have a couple of bottles on my shelf that still have a hint of sickness in them that I may or may not try to clean up more at a later time.   If a bottle can't be made to look really nice with 1200 and or polish then maybe it should never have been tumbled.

One other thing, I have tumbled a few "high dollar" bottles for others or myself and used cleaned copper with brand new cutter/polish in it to ensure less time in the tumbler...


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for the information TD.


----------



## FitSandTic (Dec 16, 2013)

That is sound info TD! I always use the same copper in my tumbler as well. I always use my mixture and tumble one time. The compound I use is not aggressive at all and is more for polishing, but I have had nothing but great results from it. I think you are correct in saying that some bottles are not the best candidates for tumbling. Some bottle can look worse after being tumbled. Bottles that are scratched really bad are sometimes better left alone but that is my opinion. Kevin I have a bottle to show you that will show you what I am talking about.


----------



## chosi (Dec 16, 2013)

lblackvelvet said:
			
		

> Hi Chosi  ...  What did you think about the finish on the Lemon Cola for the first tumble with the ceramic pellets ? Is this the usual look for a sick bottle with aggressive compound prior to final tumbling ? or is that to much tumbling of a sick bottle in your opinion ?  Thanks,  Kevin...


I've never used 1000 Grit, but I suspect it was too agressive.
1500 usually clears up glass that is stained or slightly sick.  1200 grit has never failed to remove cloudiness in a bottle for me, no matter how sick it was.  I think 1000 is what you use when you want to try to remove scratches, but that can end up removing the embossing so I avoid it.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 17, 2013)

You said thats where I should of Stopped? Does this mean you did not stop. If not how did you proceed? LEON.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi all,    Sorry it took me so long to reply, I have been out of town with very poor internet connection.  What I meant Leon by saying that was the 1000 grit with ceramic pellets worked great to remove fine scratches and small defects and made the bottle very smooth. I added 1500 grit and pellets and tumbled the bottle for two Days with no sign of polishing to a shine. It did wear a very small bit of embossing during this tumble. That is why I said I should have stopped after the first tumble and used copper, But I had no way of knowing this till I tried it. It did not hurt the bottle that much, It was a junk bottle when I started and I feel that using copper now will make it look great. Thanks to all who have added advise to help me in learning the tumbling process.  Kevin...


----------



## sandchip (Dec 20, 2013)

Kevin, the reason I asked about the size of the pellets is that about 10 minutes from where I live is a factory that makes ceramic pellets from the kaolin mined in our area.  They are tiny, probably only about 1/50" to 1/32" in diameter.  They are made to be used in the oil shale extraction process (fracking), pumped into the fissures to hold them open, but being spherical, allow the oil to flow between them.  I was just wondering how they'd perform in bottle tumbling.  Thought their tiny size might better polish the tight spots around the embossing.


----------



## chosi (Dec 20, 2013)

> ... I should have stopped after the first tumble and used copper... My understanding (and what I've learned from my own experience),  is that the polish or grit you use is what does the actual cleaning & polishing.  The delivery material (copper, plastic beads, ceramic pellets, etc) is just there to rub the polish into the glass.  In a sense, the copper is like a "bottle brush".  If you tumble a bottle with just copper and water (no polish), you'll get no change at all to the bottle - I've done that before by accident. But as I mentioned on an earlier post, I've never used ceramic pellets, so maybe they have some abrasive cleaning power that copper doesn't have.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Chosi,    Thanks for always offering your help, This forum is been great to me for obtaining information. I try to add any information I have from my experiences working with bottles. I agree with you as far as the copper does not make the bottle shine, The difference here was the ceramic pellets are not abrasive pellets, but much harder than copper causing the wear to the bottle even with 3 micron aluminum oxide. I really like them for the first tumble to remove scratches and other minor defects if that is your goal. I know many people don't want to remove such defects prior to polishing a bottle in a tumbler. I am the kinda person who strives for perfection even if it costs me a junk bottle or two. If you don't try different things you will never know if they work or not ! I plan to use the ceramic pellets on bottles with scratches and such for about 8 hours with 1000 grit , then add copper with 1200 or 1500 grit to bring back the shine to the glass. I ordered copper today and will post some before and after pic's soon I complete the tumble with copper. Here is a picture of the pellets I use. Thanks again for everyone who has helped.  Kevin....


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello Members,    I received my copper over the Holidays and just finished 72 hour tumble with copper and 1500 grit silicone carbide on the Lemon - Kola bottle posted earlier in this thread that I tumbled with 1000 grit and ceramic pellets for about 12 hours. Here is a current picture. I am going to put it back in for 1 day with 3 micron aluminum oxide to see if it makes any difference. Thanks,   Kevin..


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 2, 2014)

Still looks like it may have a slight frosting. Do the 3 microns for 3 days. You'll be glad you did, trust me. LEON.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks Leon,  I have purchased some 1200 grit but didn't have it when I tumbled this bottle. I will put this one back in like you say, It does have a very slight haze. Thanks again.   Kevin...


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello all,  Well Leon I followed your advise and put this bottle back on for 2 days with the 3-micron and it made a huge difference!! My biggest problem here is that I have a hard time waiting to see how the bottles are doing in the tumbler as I am just learning the process of tumbling.  I am starting to be able to look at a bottle and choose the correct grit compound and the time it will take to tumble. Still have a long way to go, but having fun with it. My tumbler is in my barn which is not heated and the temps were below zero at night. So I built a cover over the tumbler and installed a small ceramic heater inside to maintain about 50 degrees. Here is a picture of the same bottle above after 2 more days. Thanks so much to everyone for all the help.  Kevin...... And yes I am still using the ceramic pellets for the cut tumble.!!!!


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 8, 2014)

Looks good. Practice makes perfect as they say. LEON.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello all,   I removed a green bottle from my tumbler today that still needs the final 3-micron tumble to complete the process of removing a very small amount of cloudiness. It looks to me that the bottle is a darker shade of green now. Has anyone else noticed a color change to their bottle after tumbling ? And after the final tumble with 3-micron will the original color be more apparent ? Or what else could cause a minor color change ? It was a darker shade of green.  Thanks, Kevin...


----------



## chosi (Jan 12, 2014)

Using a coarse polish will cause what I refer to as "frostiness", because on a clear bottle it resembles a "frosty mug" taken out of a freezer.  I think the frostiness can make a shade of green either look darker or lighter, depending on what shade of green you started with.  If that's what's going on here, then indeed a follow-up tumble with a finer polish should restore the color. Another possibility is that the black foamy substance that often appears during tumbling may have stuck to the glass.  That happens to me sometimes, and it definitely makes the bottle look darker.  If that is the cause, what I find works best is to soak it breifly in a product called "Lime-a-way" to remove the stains from the foam.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks Chosi,    I feel that there was still some compound inside the bottle causing the bottle to look a shade darker as you stated.   I didn't spend a lot of time cleaning the bottle as I was changing the compound to 3-micron aluminum oxide for 2 days to finish tumble.  All the bottles I have tumbled to date with the ceramic pellets were so ugly scratched, nicked. and small chips everywhere.  With the exception of the two bottles I used walnut shells on, They were just light wear, More of a polish than a tumble.  I will post a picture of the King-Cola bottle tomorrow evening after I remove it. Hopefully I will achieve the same results as I did with the Lemon- Kola bottle. Thanks for all your help.  Kevin...


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi all,   Here is a couple pictures of my King-Cola bottle after 24 hours tumbling with ceramic pellets and 1000 grit silicone carbide. Next step was 72 hours with 1500 grit silicone carbide and # 12 copper. The last tumble was with 3-micron and copper for 48 hrs. This bottle had quite a bit of case wear and several small flea bites that were removed with the 1000 grit and ceramic pellets prior to using copper and two different compounds to obtain these results that I am pleased with. Thanks,  Kevin....


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks good. LEON.


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks Leon,     You and several others have been a great help to me!!!    Kevin....


----------



## lblackvelvet (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello,   I have a King Cola slug plate bottle with a lot of damage that I want to tumble but the letters in the slug plate were weak and I knew if I tried to remove the defects from this bottle it would remove more of the letters in the slug plate.  So I experimented with a product called Eterna Bond which is a 60 mil peel and stick tape for roof repairs that I cut out a circle just larger than the slug plate and applied it over it and tumbled it with ceramic pellets and 1000 grit silicone carbide for 24 hrs. with no sign of wear or removal of the tape. It protected the slug plate well. I am going to tumble for another 24 hrs. with the ceramic and 1000 grit to remove more defects since the slug plate is not being compromised. I will keep you posted on further results.  Thanks,  Kevin....


----------

